

Video appears in paper magazines - nfriedly
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8211209.stm

======
Derrek
This technology is going to take off once OLEDs become more cost efficient.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organic_light-emitting_diode>

I'm not sure if I like that though. If the USA, we already have TVs at the gas
station and grocery stores. And lots of people have to deal with those online
videos ads that start playing as soon as you load the page. (ABC.com, car
websites, etc.) Now we'll have to deal with the flashing, talking ads inside
our magazines. The rampant advertising is already pretty annoying. How much is
enough?

Hopefully there comes a way to mute/pause all those video ads with one shot.

------
dc2k08
I'll gladly pay for anyone's copy of this highly-collectible and future-
valuable magazine if they'd ship me one to Europe :)

I can see it being an interesting subject on Antique Roadshow 2090 and buying
someone something nice.

------
jacquesm
This is still based on 'regular' LCD tech though, wait until your newspaper is
distributed on electronic paper and someone reinvents the 'blink' tag.

